# vertex shader and pixel shader?



## alexjp91 (Mar 14, 2007)

i have a nVidia GeForce MX 4000 graphics card. I went to systemrequirementslab.com to see if i could run fear combat. i passed on everything except on my video card. This is what i got:

Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 64 MB , You have - 128.0 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 0.0
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.3 , You have - 0.0
do i need pixel shader and vertex shader to run fear. or will i be able to run it?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

No, you need those attributes. Without them FEAR won't run. I doubt FEAR would run on an MX4000 anyway - it requires very high-end components.

Simply put, you'll need a new video card to play FEAR.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i dont think you can run it, as indoril said. the only way i could see to get vertex and pixel shaders, is to try RivaTuner. http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner is link. its not recommended, but it might be only way other then getting new vga..


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unfortunately you can't enable vertex and pixel shaders on the MX series of cards as it's missing from the actual hardware. A card that does support vertex and pixel shading is easy to get, though.


----------



## alexjp91 (Mar 14, 2007)

how much would a 128mb AGP card that has vertex and pixel shaders cost?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130076 will work for a fact. there are other, cheaper ones though.


----------

